# meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich



## HOBI (27. Aug. 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mein Schwimmteichprojekt kurz vorstellen und hoffe, daß Ihr mir auch noch zahlreiche Verbesserungsvorschläge und Tipps geben könnt. Alles was Euch einfällt nehme ich gerne an! 

Schwimmbereich wird gemauert - Größe 9x4  oder 8x4 m - runderhum kommt noch eine Kies- und Pflanzenzone  von 0,5 - 2 Meter Breite (um eine etwas geschwungene Form zu erhalten)
Tiefe vom Schwimmbereich? durchgehend 1,40 oder abgestuft teils 1,40 - teils 2 m ?
Das System von Glenk gefällt mir recht gut und so wie es aussieht, haben die, die dieses System verwenden schönes, klares Wasser, worauf ich auch viel Wert lege. Sichttiefe bis zum Boden muß gegeben sein!

von der Technik hätte ich mir (als unerfahrener Anfänger  folgendes vorgestellt:
- Skimmer zur Oberflächenabsaugung
- Vorfilter zur zusätzlichen Reinigung
- Klärbecken mit dem Drainagesystem
- Pumpe die das Wasser wieder in den Schwimmbereich zurückpumpt.

Was sagt ihr dazu? In Hinblick auf die gewünschte Wasserqualität (klare Sicht bis zum Boden)

Derzeit tendiere ich dazu ein Klärbecken zu machen - also ein eigenes Becken.
Viele haben es auch rund um den Schwimmteich - also gleich angrenzend. 
Ich denke mir aber, daß ein eigenes Becken bezüglich Wasserklarheit im Schwimmteich vermutlich besser sein muß, oder?

Gibt es schon Langzeiterfahrungen, ob das Klärbecken wirklich mal komplett erneuert werden muß, weil es mit der Zeit verschlammt? (Wie manch Mitbewerber behauptet...) Wie kann man es verhindern?

Wenn wir den Schwimmbereich mauern - was darf ich nicht vergessen an Durchführungen freizulassen?

Werde meine Vorstellungen mal aufzeichnen und dann hier einstellen.

Danke einstweilen!

lg
Birgit


----------



## HOBI (28. Aug. 2009)

*JETZT MIT BILD*

Hallo,

so, nun mit Bild. Ich hoffe, man kann es lesen...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/6687/

1x mit externem Regenerationsbereich und 1x mit Regenerationsbereich rund ums Becken.

lg
Birgit


----------



## Trixer (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo Birgit,



> Schwimmbereich wird gemauert - Größe 9x4  oder 8x4 m - runderhum kommt noch eine Kies- und Pflanzenzone  von 0,5 - 2 Meter Breite (um eine etwas geschwungene Form zu erhalten) Tiefe vom Schwimmbereich? durchgehend 1,40 oder abgestuft teils 1,40 - teils 2 m ?


Hab ich so ähnlich gemacht,



> Technik:
> - Skimmer zur Oberflächenabsaugung
> - Vorfilter zur zusätzlichen Reinigung
> - Klärbecken mit dem Drainagesystem
> - Pumpe die das Wasser wieder in den Schwimmbereich zurückpumpt.


Ich denke deine Pumpe saugt das Wasser nur aus dem Skimmer an auf der anderen Seite läuft es dann von selbst rein. solltest Du vor haben mit 2 Pumpen zu arbeiten sehe ich Probleme mit der Synkronisierung


> Was sagt ihr dazu? In Hinblick auf die gewünschte Wasserqualität (klare Sicht bis zum Boden)


Das funktioniert bei mir warum soll es bei Dir nicht klappen.


> Derzeit tendiere ich dazu ein Klärbecken zu machen - also ein eigenes Becken.
> Viele haben es auch rund um den Schwimmteich - also gleich angrenzend.
> Ich denke mir aber, daß ein eigenes Becken bezüglich Wasserklarheit im Schwimmteich vermutlich besser sein muß, oder?


Ich denke heute würde ich wahrscheinlich ein Klärbecken einbauen, vielleicht mache ich das ja noch


> Wenn wir den Schwimmbereich mauern - was darf ich nicht vergessen an Durchführungen freizulassen?


Falls Du was mit Beleuchtung vor hast, Solltest Du dir da Gedanken machen und eigenlich brauchts nur noch die Durchführung für den Skimmer.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Kurt (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo Birgit,

beide Entwürfe entsprechen dem 'Eintopfsystem', nur der eine hat 'sicherheitshalber' eine zusätzliche Filterzone. Ein Schwimmteich sollte eigentlich auch ohne diese funktionieren, wenn keine zusätzlichen Belastungen wie Fische usw. dazukommen.

Bis mindestens 2 m Sichttiefe setze ich bei einem gut durchströmten Schwimmbereich immer  voraus - zumindestens sobald das System ordentlich eingefahren ist. 
Da kann dann nur zu viel aufgewirbelter Mulm diese Sicht stören und den muß man halt 2-3 Mal im Jahr absaugen oder durch Bodenabläufe über FIlter ausbringen.

Öffnungen durch die Mauer könnten die Durchströmung des Kiesfilters noch unterstützen (Kies wird durch Flies jenseits der Mauer gesichert).
Bei nicht zu kleinkörnigem Kies sollte ein Zusetzen der Filterzonen vermieden werden können - Feinfilterung ist hier auch nicht wirklich nötig, wenn die 'Teichbiologie' stimmt.

Ganz wichtig:  Teichbreite mindestens 4,5 m damit zwei gleichzeitig ohne gegenseitige Störung schwimmen können!!!

Bei diesen Pumpenstandorten sollten 12 bzw 24 V - Pumpen verwendet werden. Bei 230 V-Pumpen einen Pumpenschacht in mind. 2,5 m Abstand bauen.


Viel Spaß beim Weiterplanen und natürlich dann beim Bau!

Gutes Gelingen 
Kurt


----------



## HOBI (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo!!

Hab schon wieder gaaaanz viele neue Fragen, ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen:

@Kurt: "Öffnungen durch die Mauer könnten die Durchströmung des Kiesfilters noch unterstützen"  Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie das funktioniert? Das Wasser wird ja von unten nach oben durch die Kiesschicht gepumpt. Was bringt da das Wasser das durch Maueröffnungen reinkommt? Ist das gut, wenn sich das so vermischt?

Habt Ihr Tipps für mich, wo ich Pflanzen günstig kaufen kann? Hab derzeit Angebote von über 1500 Euro... geht das günstiger?

Wie gut wachsen die Pflanzen in der Klärzone? Spärlich oder gut?

Wie stark muß eine Pumpe sein für einen Teich mit 36m² Schwimmbereich und mind. nochmal soviel Regenerationszone?

Ich hab gelesen, daß in jungen Schwimmteichen mit __ Filtersystem Unterwasserpflanzen kaum eine Chance haben. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen dazu?

Hab auch gelesen, daß der Pumpenschacht unter dem Wasserniveau liegen muß. Das wären bei uns mehr als 2 Meter. Ist das schon normal so?

Habt Ihr rund um Euren Teich eine Drainage verlegt, um das Oberflächenwasser fernzuhalten?

Soll man ein gemauertes Becken mit Schotter hinterfüllen oder gibt es auch mit Lehm später keine Probleme mit Wasser?

Man soll ja auch einen automatischen Zu- und Ablauf einbauen. Das mit dem Ablauf ist mir klar, aber wie habt Ihr einen automatischen Zulauf gebaut??? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure hoffentlich zahlreichen Antworten!!


----------



## Scheiteldelle (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo Birgit,
also unter Wasserniveau heißt unter der Wasseroberfläche. Viele sehr sparsamme Pumpen saugen das Wasser nicht selber an (Gegenteil=Gartenpumpen oder Hauswasserwerke mit Saugschlauch; die saugen das Wasser selber an). Bei den nicht selbstansaugenden muß also das Wasser von selbst nachlaufen können. Ich habe das ganze System mit Schwerkraft usw. erst verstanden, als ich mir das "System der kommunizierenden Röhren" angeschaut habe.
Also in meiner Klärzone explodierten die Pflanzen in der ersten Zeit nach dem befüllen. Da wir Fische haben, kommen auch immer Nährstoffe hinzu, sodas sie nicht eingehen.
Wir haben keinen automatischen Zu- und Ablauf. Ist sicherlich eine schöne Spielerei aber ich habe einen Gartenschlauch und eine externe Pumpe, damit erreiche ich das selbe, nur ebend nicht automatisch.

Gruß Maik


----------



## HOBI (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo!

Unser Schwimmteichbau hat begonnen! 
Sind gerade dabei das Betonbecken vom Schwimmbereich fertig zu machen (geht mit dem Hausbau mit)
Nächstes Jahr wollen wir alles weitere dann machen.

Ich bin allerdings etwas unsicher geworden, ob wir das alleine schaffen. Sollte man einen Profi an die Planung der richtigen Reinigung lassen oder schafft man das auch alleine? Habt Ihr alles selbst geplant und funktioniert Euer Teich auch so wie geplant?

Da im Sommer viel Wasser verdunstet, hat jemand eine Idee, wie man den Teich wieder günstig nachfüllen kann? (Regenwassernutzungsanlage fürs Haus haben wir nicht...)

Danke!
lg


----------



## expresser (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo Birgit,

eine Idee zum nachfüllen:

Da ihr ja gerade beim Hausbauen seid, wäre das kein großes Problem. Wir füllen unseren Regenwassertank mit dem Wasser nach das verloren ginge wenn wir warmes bzw. heißes Wasser brauchen. Wenn keine Pumpe läuft um ständig warmes Wasser parat zu haben, dann ist das schon ein bißchen. Also wir drehen nicht den Hahn auf und warten bis das Wasser heiß ist, sondern öffnen einen Kugelhahn der das Wasser in den RW-Tank schickt, und das jeden Tag.

Ich sehe nicht ein daß bestes Trinkwaser in den Kanal läuft und dann mit großem Aufwand wieder geklärt werden muß.
Wird sich nie auszahlen aber ist halt eine Einstellungssache.

Zum Bau eures Schwimmteiches:
Ihr seid doch nicht alleine!
Hier sind viele Profis, und das ist sicher besser als ihr holt euch Einen!
Mit den richtigen Fragen (am richtigen Ort) bekommt man hier auch bestimmt die richtigen Antworten.

Vor allem kann man sehr viel aus den Erfahrungen der Anderen lernen! Also lesen, lesen und wieder ....

Nur nichts überstürzen. Gut Ding braucht Weile!


----------



## Kurt (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo Birgit,

entschuldige bitte die späte Antwort zu deiner Frage wegen den Mauerdurchführungen: 

Im Anhang siehst du eine kleine Zeichnung, die eine gut funktionierende Lösung eines mir bekannten Teiches (8 Jahre alt) darstellt - ohne Drainagerohre. Der Teich wird nur durch Skimmer und oberflächlich einströmenden Zulauf horizontal umgewälzt.
Im Niedrigwasserbereich wird das Wasser erwärmt, steigt auf und zieht Wasser durch den Grobkies nach.
Im Gegensatz zu den Lösungen mit einem 'Holz-Riegelwerk' als Trennung zwischen Schwimm- und Pflanz-/Reinigungszone hat eine Mauer keine Öffnungen, die so eine zugegebenermaßen einfache vertikale Durchströmung ermöglichen.
Die Steine werden durch ein Netz vor der Öffnung gesichert.

Wenn der gesamte Bereich in Klär- und Reinigungszone mit Drainagerohren durchströmt wird, dann werden die Öffnungen in der Mauer unnötig sein.

Zur Frage wegen der Drainage gegen Oberflächenwasser:  nach den Erfahrungen mit den heurigen extrem starken Regenfällen würde ich das immer empfehlen. Da sowieso eine Sickergrube oder entsprechender Ablauf für das Überlauf-Wasser nötig ist, kann der Drainagering da mit angeschlossen werden.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Galina (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo Birgit, hallo Kurt!
Eine Drainage gegen das Oberflächenwasser finde ich auch sehr wichtig! (Mein Teich besitzt 2 Ringdrainagen.) Diese sollte den Teich außen wie einen Ring umschließen (wie bei einem Hauskeller) wobei sie unbedingt ein Gefälle zum Sickerschacht braucht. Die 100er Drainagerohre sollten auch mit 16/32 Schotter umgeben werden damit das ankommende Wasser besser abfließt.
Der Sickerschacht braucht auch einen Überlauf, sonst drückt es dir das drainagierte Wasser wieder zurück sollte es einen schweren Platzregen mit großen Regenmengen geben. Oder du stellst im Notfall eine Tauchpumpe hinein, was allerdings blöd ist, wenn du gerade nicht zuhause bist.
Ich habe eine Zisterne (ca. 5m³) gegraben und diese mit dem örtlichen Kanal (Sicherheitsüberlauf) verbunden. So kann ich gleich mit dem gesammelten Wasser den Garten gießen.
lg, Markus
Unser Teich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22898


----------



## HOBI (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo!

Wir haben ein Betonbecken - mit Schalsteinen gemauert. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir dabei etwas spezielles beachten müssen, wenn wir den über Winter so stehen lassen - ohne Folie. Kann das Becken dabei kapputt gehen? muß man es irgendwie abdecken?

Derzeit steht in der Grube rund ums Becken einiges an Wasser, das werden wir demnächst abpumpen. Bin mir nicht sicher ob wir direkt rund ums Becken auch eine Drainage legen sollen oder später nur rund um den äußeren Rand des Teichs... was würdet Ihr raten?

Wie groß und tief muß so ein Sickerschacht sein? Gibts dazu irgendwo eine Anleitung, wie das genau gebaut werden soll?
Kann man das auch irgendwie kombinieren, sodaß ich Wasser davon zum nachfüllen nehmen kann, wenn der Teich mal zuviel Wasser verliert im Sommer?

Danke!!
lg


----------



## günter-w (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo Hobi, da gibt es meiner Meinung nicht viel zu beachten. Du soltest nur innen im Becken das Wasser nicht zu hoch steigen lassen wegen dem möglichen Eisdruck wenn es nicht versickern kann. Um die Grube würde ich gleich soweit auffüllen wie benötigt wird. Das Regenwasser kann die Erde um das Becken gleich verdichten bzw. einschlemmen. Die Drainage nur um den äuseren Rand legen. Das Wasser vom Sickerschacht? hier sollte eigentlich ja keins stehen. Wenn du eine Zisterne meinst dann kann ich dir nur abraten das währe das Gleiche wie wenn Regenwasser von ausen in den Teich läuft.


----------



## HOBI (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde!

Hab mir ein paar Gedanken gemacht, wie die einzelnen Zonen in unserem Teich aufgeteilt werden sollten.

Anbei eine Skizze.

Derzeit tendiere ich dazu, die Reinigung nur den Pflanzen zu überlassen - ohne Kiesfilter. Technik nur Skimmer und Pumpe.

Was sagt ihr zu meiner Einteilung der Zonen? Was sollte geändert werden?

Danke schonmal!!




 



p.s.: Ich hab zwei verschiedene Angaben über die ideale Aufteilung in meinen Teichbüchern gefunden:

Var. 1) Reg.bereich 50m² -> davon 35m² Substrat - 15 m² Kies
-> von den 35m²  Substrat -> 20m² Unterwasserpflanzen und 15 m² Ufer-Röhrrichtpflanzen

Var. 2) 40% Sumpfzone 0-20 cm tief, 35% Flachwasserzone 20-50cm tief, 25% Tiefwasserzone 80-100cm tief

Was stimmt nun???


----------



## günter-w (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo Hobi, Ich teile die Pflanzflächen etwas anderst ein ich würde bei deiner Gesamtpflanzfläche von 57m² folgende Aufteilung wählen 30m²  0-20cm, 15m² 20-50cm, 12m² 50-100. Das hängt mit den Pflanzen zusammen da 90% der Wasserpflanzen nur 0-20cm Wasserstand brauchen. Das Ganze hängt natürlich auch ein wenig von der Gestaltung ab und welche Pflanzen ich bevorzuge.
Gruß Günter


----------



## HOBI (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Ich hab mal gelesen, daß der Bereich der Unterwasserpflanzen (50-100cm) besonderes wichtig wäre... sollte dieser dann nicht größer gebaut werden als 12m²?


----------



## günter-w (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Das ist Ansichtssache. Unterwasserpflanzen sind gerade am Anfang recht problematisch und veralgen recht schnell je nach Füllwasserzusammensetzung. Bei deiner Größe sind 12m² für Unterwasserpflanzen nach meiner Meinung schon recht ordentlich. Ich setze zu anfang immer mehrere Sorten und beobachte welche mit dem Wasser am besten zurecht kommen und setze dann die am besten sich behaupten nach. Bei 12m² kannst du gerne 60 bis 80 Portionen Unterwasserpflanzen unterbringen. wenn du darauf besonderen Wert legst. Ich würde zum Start mit ca. 30 Portionen anfangen und schauen welche sich gut entwickeln und dann bei Bedarf nachsetzen.
Gruß Günter


----------



## HOBI (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Danke für Deine Tipps, Günter.

Eine neue Frage ist nun wieder aufgetaucht... der Teich soll ja um 10cm höher sein als die Gartenwiese... wenn ich die äußere Zone 0-20 cm tief mache, muß ich diese 10cm dort dazu rechnen? oder mach ich einfach mit Kies eine 10cm hohe "Mauer" rundherum? Wie ist das gemeint? Wie mache ich das richtig, daß der Teich 10cm höher liegt...? sorry für diese Frage ... vielleicht steh ich auch grad etwas auf der Leitung...


----------



## günter-w (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo Hobi, alle Maße für die Wassertiefe werden von Oberkante Teich gemessen das heist die Höhe bei der das Wasser über den Teichrand läuft. Dieser Bereich ist, wenn er fertig mit Sandgefüllt ist von 1cm am Rand bis 20 cm tief innen  zur nächsten Pflanzebene. Die Rohbautiefe wird dann um die Sandstärke 15 bis 20 cm tiefer ausgegraben. Wenn der Teich nun 10cm höher wie das umliegende Gelände niveliert ist dann brauchst du nur 10cm weniger tief bei dem Gelände abgraben.bei Bedarf kann ich dir auch mal eine Skizze machen.


----------



## HOBI (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Danke Günter, dann kenn ich mich schon aus!
Und die 10cm Erhöhung bring ich durch die Kappillarsperre zusammen, oder?

Da wir ja beim Hausbauen sind und nächstes Jahr der Garten wieder mit Humus bedeckt wird, bin ich am überlegen, was einfacher ist... den Teich vor oder nach der Humusierung fertig auszugraben und fertig zu machen...
Außerdem hoffe ich, daß die Erde nach der Befüllung nicht nachsackt, da wir ja auch noch ein bißchen etwas aufschütten müssen....


----------



## günter-w (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Überlegungen für unseren Schwimmteich*

Hallo Hobi, wie du die Kapilarsperre ausführen willst weis ich nicht es gibt ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Auf meiner HP siehst du wie ich das löse. Gerade bei aufgeschüttetem Boden der dann verdichtet werden muss hat sich die Randplattenlösung gut bewährt. Einfach Folie hochstellen und beidseitig abstützen ist auch OK nur bei Bodensenkung kann es dann zu Problemen kommen und du musst die Kapilarsperre nachbessern. Mache erst dein Teich soweit fertig und bringe dann deine Humusschicht auf das Gelände. Durch den Teichbau wird sowie so alles vertrampelt und verdichtet das es um die Lockere abschließende Humusschicht schade währe.


----------

